# See your good works...glorify your Father?



## blhowes (Mar 20, 2007)

Mat 5:16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven. 

During the walk from the parking lot to my office this morning, I got to thinking about Matthew 5:16 and my witness at work. I was mainly thinking about how the last part of the verse should be fulfilled in our everyday lives, when the majority of the people we work with are most likely unbelievers. We are to let our light shine before our coworkers so that they see our good works, and glorify our Father which is in heaven. 

I don't recall unbelieving coworkers ever seeing my good works and glorifying God for those works. They may see my good works and think/say I'm a good person for doing those works, but they don't give God the glory for those works. Can we expect unregenerate people to glorify God when they see our good works? Is this verse just talking about the motivation behind the good works we do (do what you do with the goal that God would be glorified), without regard to its fulfillment in others (if that makes sense)?

Will unregenerate people glorify God when they see our good works?


----------

